# Boiler



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the boiler that we just installed in a 6 plex. It has 8 zones, one for each room then one for the hallway and one for the vestibule. It is ran by a Navian Combi boiler. The water heater is just a storage tank.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm curious to see if you put in a hose bibb between the expansion tank and its isolation valve so that it can be depressurized after isolation in order to check the bladder pressure without interference from the system pressure. Looks nice, the use of soldered copper instead of ProPress helps me to respect you.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes we do, just couldnt get in in the shot. We only solder hydronics.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

First class job!. What kind of pipe bracket/holder are they? From where?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, they are pipe stays. They are made by waterline, we get them from Nobel trade. I'll look for the name on Monday. I use them a lot.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done, right down to the alternating green and yellow handles on the manifold. That is color co-ordinating...:thumbsup:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice looking work, here in the land of beautiful weather I have never seen a hydronic system in person. Looks very intimidating to me. Again beautiful looking work.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dpeckplb said:


> Thanks, they are pipe stays. They are made by waterline, we get them from Nobel trade. I'll look for the name on Monday. I use them a lot.


Good old noble, but next is taking over 

So two of your zones don't have mixing valves?


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

What kind of pex did you install..heat pex?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

timrath said:


> What kind of pex did you install..heat pex?


Kinda, it's called 02 barrier. It's made by heàtlink. It is ok for potable water aswell.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Good old noble, but next is taking over
> 
> So two of your zones don't have mixing valves?


Correct, they are for the entrance, and electrical room.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Nice looking work, here in the land of beautiful weather I have never seen a hydronic system in person. Looks very intimidating to me. Again beautiful looking work.


I am actually just getting into it my self. On this job the other plumber designed it and I helped build it. Hydronics really aren't as intimidating as they look, just lots of components. But if you take your time it really can look awesome.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Kudos on that boiler job it looks like a Michaelangelo job.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Great looking work,I really like those brackets you use,they're slick.


----------

